# LOLbettas



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm bored, and tired, so yeah.... :lol: This is what happens! Hahaha! 


















LOL I'll add more if I make them.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

ROFL!!!! That is hilarious!!! Maybe i should send you a picture of romeo and see what you can do with him! LOL


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Cute


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Lol Nice!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I  LOL Catz, Now With Bettas!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

That's an awesome idea. Nice job


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice. Cute idea!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

nice its amazing what you can do when your bored


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Make more!!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's another. LOL this is fun.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Haahaa!! Very cute!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Omg I love them! Too cute!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome haha. I tried making them but I had a FONT FAILLLL so I couldn't.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL thanks guys!!! If anyone wants me to make one of their betta, just post their pic here.  Hahaha!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I love LOLcats too. LOLbettas is a great idea.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Man I need to catch Razzi flaring at his thermometer... that would be great lol

ETA: I need to size this on down but...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, I got yours done Fancyfins! LOL!


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

LOL Too cute! I'm no good at these though. Say, doggyhog would you macro this pic for me?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> OK, I got yours done Fancyfins! LOL!


Lol!

I also think an "I iz fish, wut r you?" would be good for this pic.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK here it is... hahahah! These are so fun to make.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pics!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK, gotta go to bed now....


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

These are so cute!!


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

too funny and cute!! I love them!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

Hahaha best thread everrrr


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL thanks!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha these are too funny!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

this is really funny make more!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I need more pictures of bettas.  Preferably funny pictures. I'm running out of funny pics of mine.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh I love it lol! These are all too funny. I'm getting new fish tomorrow so I will try to catch some funny pictures lol I'm sure we can all overload you with funny betta pics


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Can you do one of these girls?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a cute pic!!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

CUTE picture!!!!!!!!!!

here it is..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awwww, how cute!! lol


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome thanks, I'll give more pics later


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hahahaha, how cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

View attachment 9587
This isn't the best pic in the world but do you have a caption for it?


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

sully


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

or..spiderfish!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

My new guy 
Guess I'm gonna bug Razzi for some funny pics.. everyone else is a pain to photograph lol


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have some silly ones for you:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll do all these later tonight.  

I'm not in a silly mood right now, a little sleepy after cleaning all my tanks. LOL


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thats Cute! Check Out my funny bettas post for mine!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

You too? I cleaned all of my tanks, set up my new tank and helped my mom with her 55 gallon. XP


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Ugh I've done soo much today too, including cleaning 5 tanks.lol


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I fed Cade today and man, I'm exhausted.


Jk.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol! I'm sure it was, lifting your arm up takes LOTS of skill and not to mention actually dropping the food!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha I love the forest one!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahaa! Thanks, doggyhog!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Lol! I'm sure it was, lifting your arm up takes LOTS of skill and not to mention actually dropping the food!


 Hey!! I had to open the container too!
Got my workout for the day.
Jk, I'm tired from gym class. Lol. Running up and down three basketball courts playing ultimate frisbee for an hour gets tiring eventually.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

P.S. - Doggyhog, these are great.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh righttt I forgot about that!lol I bet, I wouldn't last an hour doing that. But tennis, I could play that for hours!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a couple funny ones...

Here's Pepper


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

XD i love this! too bad they didnt have a i can has bloodworms site lolz how great would that be?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are a couple pics


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pics!! Especially the last one.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Man these are awesome you really need a website for them lol

Here is Razzi's impression of a rocket









his cute face









&&& can you see the betta???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pics.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Can't think of a caption for wally yet.. I will think of a perfect one soon though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute! lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Haha:lol::lol:;-):rofl::thumbsup::BIGhappy::welldone::mrgreen::wave::BIGwinky:


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh my that pearly white one is super beautiful!
I think he's thinking "OH CARP! I think I left the oven on..."


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread is an epic win. I love LOLs! It's probably the site I get on the most, besides here and Facebook.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's what I love about this forum. People have a sense of humor and I feel like I can kid around with most people. When I'm feeling down I can always come here for a few laughs.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree. I've been feeling deprived, I was sick in bed all week and this is the first chance I've had to get on the internet since last... saturday I think. I got on briefly Monday but that was it. I'm addicted to the internet!


----------



## Sella (Mar 21, 2010)

This thread has made me incredibly happy. Thank you.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

saaaaavage! you have skillz! 

you wanna do these 2?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love that first shot, Neelie! That is great!


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

LMAO These are great!​


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The second one didn't work because it was to tightly cropped.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^^ ahahahahaha brilliant!


----------



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

These are absolutely great, I love them!


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

or










i love my melly so much.


----------

